
The Aussie who shook up world's film industry - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/small-business/growing/the-aussie-who-shook-up-worlds-film-industry-20120925-26ih7.html
======
adaml_623
So one anecdotal story about how it is possible to bootstrap a hardware
company.

I like the quote, "he says he's not sure why competitor products are so
expensive"

